# New Knights Templar Series Coming To History



## My Freemasonry (Jan 7, 2016)

​​New Knights Templar dramatic series is coming to the History Channel. From the io9 Blog today:
_While it may sometimes seem that History exclusively airs back-to-back episodes of Pawn Stars, the cable channel will soon be adding a new scripted drama to its schedule: Knightfall, about the Knights Templar. And it’s got major star power behind it, courtesy of The Avengers’ Jeremy Renner._
_Here’s a description of the show via Deadline, which broke the news:_
_"Knightfall chronicles the mysterious but true accounts of the Knights Templar, the elite warriors of the Crusades. It delves into the great secrets protected by the Templars and tells the story of faith, loyalty and brotherhood that help sustain these warriors on the battlefield, and the dark events that would forever sear the infamous date of Friday the 13th into the world’s psyche. "_​_Knightfall received a 10-episode run and will aim to replicate the success of History’s other battle-hewn drama, Vikings. According to Deadline, Renner will executive produce and guest star—or even possibly become a recurring cast member, if his day job starring in movie blockbusters allows (in addition to his Hawkeye duties, he’s in the next Mission Impossible and Bourne films, as well as the adaptation of Ted Chiang’s scifi tale “Story of Your Life”)._

Continue reading...


----------



## Chaz (Nov 28, 2018)

Season 1 is on Netflix, not a bad show, but very little historical truth, IMO. I'm not sure if they did more than 1 season.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 1, 2018)

It’s a fun piece of fiction, engaging characters. I’m enjoying it.


----------

